# I have posted a couple of q's in the threads that follow, but barely anyone responds?



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have posted a couple of q's in the threads that follow, but barely anyone responds?
Before their were a surge of responces by Rehan, Malik, Nacheta and others but looks like they probably find it hard to visit this forum with med-school and all !!!!!!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If people aren't replying it's because at this time they don't have an answer for you. All you can do is rest easy knowing that as soon as someone does find an answer that we'll go ahead and post it, and that we'll also actively try to find that answer for you.

Every thread gets read whether there's a reply or not, so don't worry, and eventually you'll get the information you need.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

cuz people are lazy sometimes. my suggestion is put a picture of a hot girl as your avatar and a girls name and ask and people will magically bend over backwards to help you!!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

yas said:


> i just had a question about what do i need to take to pakistan from america, if i am trying to get into med school over there, can someone please tell me everything that i need
> 
> 
> Thanks


Please don't hijack someone else's thread with a different question. Start your own thread or add your question to an already created *relevant* one please.


And cooldude, please be patient. If someone has the time to respond to your questions they will.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

yas said:


> i just had a question about what do i need to take to pakistan from america, if i am trying to get into med school over there, can someone please tell me everything that i need
> 
> 
> Thanks



Already completely answered in another thread. *Search before you post. 
*


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> I have posted a couple of q's in the threads that follow, but barely anyone responds?
> Before their were a surge of responces by Rehan, Malik, Nacheta and others but looks like they probably find it hard to visit this forum with med-school and all !!!!!!!!


why do people call me 'maLik", its M A I K aka MAKE hah. MAKE 7-UP YOURS!!! Ok I'm changing my user name on here =P#angry


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Whats wrong with thread hijacking =)


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Well a question that i asked like thousands ages ago also have not been answered...I understand that people might not know the answer to some questions that are not asnwered right away or so but the question that i asked was related to admission application and I think most people here who have gone to Pakistan medical college do know how to answere my question but i think i need to be patient for like a month or so to get my answer....i think by then i would have forgoten that i once even asked a question!! I think people are lazy...or tired....so hopefully i will get my answer any time soon...maybe after reading this thread someone might have an answer to my posted questions....


----------



## abira (Mar 23, 2007)

Junnat said:


> Well a question that i asked like thousands ages ago also have not been answered...I understand that people might not know the answer to some questions that are not asnwered right away or so but the question that i asked was related to admission application and I think most people here who have gone to Pakistan medical college do know how to answere my question but i think i need to be patient for like a month or so to get my answer....i think by then i would have forgoten that i once even asked a question!! I think people are lazy...or tired....so hopefully i will get my answer any time soon...maybe after reading this thread someone might have an answer to my posted questions....


True say!.. I agree with you completely:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If people have the answer to your question, they'll post it. If you're asking a question which has already been answered, people are going to ignore it.

One thing not to do is to complain about how stuff doesn't get answered. No one on this forum is paid for their help, nor do they gain anything from it, rather it's their own personal desire to help someone that keeps the forum going and that's what we all should be thankful for.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

MastahRiz, first of all i am not complaining...i really like this website, it's very helpful, i had been coming here for about two weeks before i signed on and became a member myself. It has almost all the info that one might need relating to medical colleges but all i said was it takes time before anyone can answer your question!!! Don't be so annoyed by my comments. Anyways I appreciate and thank people who answers to questions and give their valuable time to help inform us. And yes the question that i asked had never been asked before. I don't just sit around and post a question, i have researched about it and have found nothing or close to nothing. Thank you. Peace.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

In that case, word things differently. Thanks


----------

